
Show HN: Release Bell – Release notifications for your starred GitHub projects - nebulon
https://releasebell.com/
======
nebulon
Hi HN,

At Cloudron.io, we track the releases of hundreds of apps on GitHub. We used
to use a service called sibbell.com for this but they shutdown recently. We
wrote Release Bell as an alternative.

Essentially, it monitors all your starred GitHub projects and sends you an
email notification when a new release is available.

The project is self-hosted, so (obviously) we packaged it for Cloudron. You
can install Release Bell on your Cloudron or take a look at the demo instance
- [https://demo.releasebell.com](https://demo.releasebell.com) (username:
releasebell password: releasebell) The app does not have any special demo mode
to protect the settings, I will try to reset it if needed. Also given the
purpose of the app to simply send notifications, we kept the UI minimal.

